# Another "stellar" CL breeder



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Responded to an ad from someone "needing to rehome" their 3 year old female "Shepard" on CL, and got this back -

First email -

"Rehoming fee is &100. we only have 6 left and people comin all day to look at them..."

Second email -

"sorry, u were talking about the female? she also has puppies for that are for sale... lol we sell her for 250 bucks - we have people willing to pay that price -firts come first serve.. she knows basic comands, good watch dog, house broken ..."


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh, man..







NO concept whatsoever about these being precious, needy, furry, warm little *LIVES* here.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Ugh.


----------

